# Good will scrap star quilt top



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Finished the top for the birthday quilt for kiddo #5 this morning. It's called Smokey Mountain Stars and measures 64"x72". It's made out of shirts from Goodwill..yes, I am an addict when it comes to collecting plaid shirts from there! Amazing how much usable material you can get from them! I think he'll be pleased..he tried to buy the sister's choice quilt from me! lol Now on to the scary machine quilting. Wish I could do free motion quilting..would be pretty with a blowing wind quilt pattern, but not going to happen lol.


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks wonderful,it inspires me to us more reclamed fabric. I have been using old bluejean and old flannel shirts for some of my quilts lately. I love the pattern. What is the block pattern called,so that I can find one for myself. Thanks. The quilt is beutiful.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

I found the pattern on quiltville.com. Just click on the Smokey Mountain Stars pattern on the right. I LOVE this site and the quilts on it. She seems to do all scrap quilts and uses Goodwill shirts, too! Enjoy browsing on there!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it. It looks great - even unquilted.


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

My goodness lady, I wished I had your energy and talent. All of your quilts are lovely and this one is no exception. Tell me your secret for finding time to sew? I'm lucky if I can fit in 15 minutes a week!
Karen in NE Indiana
aka grandma chicken


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really nice looking. It's good that you're reclaiming that fabric.

The optical aspects of it really appeals to me.

Angie


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Stirfamily..right now I am home with a son who is recovering from a spinal fusion..he had rods put along side his spine to straighten it out. He has spastic quad cp, is legally blind and has a seizure disorder. I am pretty limited to where I can be during the day so I can be with him, so have the sewing machine right up here next to him. In a little over a week, I'm back to working 40 hours a week, and believe me, I won't be as productive then, so I'm trying my darndest to get as much done now as I possibly can!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Bless you and your son.

I've never made a star like that. It really has a lot of movement. It also looks hard. Good for you!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

I Love That :goodjob::goodjob:
I am sure he is going to Love it too.
bopeep


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Excellent Star quilt!!! I also love the quiltville site..a lady that I bowl with has done several of those patterns and they are beautiful..I am going to do one of the pineapple pattern ones,,and in plaid..as I am addicted to plaid and even better if it is flannel!! Great Job


----------



## MsPioneerGal (Feb 16, 2003)

Smokey Mountain Star is one of my favorites from the Quiltville site. Really nice job MacaReenie and I'm sure you enjoy 'the hunt' at the Goodwill store! Remember....look for the XXL sizes :bouncy:

Maxine - I have just finished sewing the Pineapple quilt from Quiltville. Very easy block & very happy with how quick it went together. Just the hand quilting to go!


----------



## MontanaQuilter (Oct 31, 2008)

Beautiful work! I love that pattern, I'm hoping to get started on a Delectable Mountains quilt based on a pattern over at quiltville! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Great quilt.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very nice and masculine. My hubby would love it!


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I went to the site, lots of awesome ideas with free instructions...already have plans for my scrap box twirling thru my head....but need to finish my current project....buuuut


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

hahaha, mustangsally..same here! There's only about umm....15 from there that I wanna start NOW lol!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Love it, scrappy quilts are the best!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GREAT JOB !!!! Looks so cozy ......


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Just noticed that MsPioneerGal mentioned that she just finished a quilt. Umm...shouldn't we be seeing a pic then??


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful quilt. DH was trying on some of his old clothing that he hadn't worn quite a while and discovered he had gotten a little rotund around the middle. The clothing does not fit anymore so I have a lot of shirts and jeans to work with. I think some of those patterns will be a perfect use for these things. Thanks so much for posting your quilt and giving me so many ideas of what to do. EVEN I should be able to do this.


----------



## MsPioneerGal (Feb 16, 2003)

MacaReenie said:


> Just noticed that MsPioneerGal mentioned that she just finished a quilt. Umm...shouldn't we be seeing a pic then??


:help:It's loaded on the frame now and I've started the hand quilting. BUT, there will be no pictures of that....unless my stitches improve...LOL !!! I had bought the material for a quilt backing but my DIL like it, so it turned into this and it will be going to her whenever I finish it....2010? 2011?...!!!
Pattern is: Pineapple Blossom from quiltville.com by Bonnie Hunter


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow..gorgeous!!! Looks sooooooo different from hers with the scraps. This is striking done this way. GREAT job!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

dragonchick..that's why I love it when folks post pics on here. It sooooooo motivates me to try things. I'm not always good about picturing things different than how I originally saw them...like MsPioneerGal's quilt. Looks totally different than the one I saw and I LOVE this pattern now where I only kinda liked it before.


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Very very lovely, Macareenie and MsPioneerGal!


----------

